# First MACH points



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag flew thru the agility trial this weekend with 6 Q's in 6 runs! He finished his Excellent JWW title and we just need another judge for the Excellent Standard title. And on Sunday he got his first MACH points from the Masters class. His handler is Joan Meyer, who started with GSD's years ago.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding! Hoe to get to see him (again) at Nationals this year. We ran into you guys in Topeka a few years back.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Huge Congrats! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done and GREAT photo!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations! Those points will add up fast.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! :congratulations: 

MACH points are a real BIG accomplishment!

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks, guys! I trained him thru Novice, but wasn't able to run him with my health issues. I am so glad that he likes Joan and will run for her. And I am still in charge of the small things -- like remembering to bring the cheese!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats!

So you don't ever handle him any longer? that's kind of neat! What kind of time is he running?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is running about 15 seconds under course time in standard, and 8 seconds for jumpers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GO JAG)) congrats to you both, gorgeous pic! I remember the name Joan Meyers from my akc days)


----------

